# (USB) Festplatte ins Netzwerk einbinden



## Munin666 (21. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Situation, ich habe aktuell eine 3TB Externe Festplatte wo sich Filme und weitere Daten drauf befinden.....von einer gekauften BluRay bzw DvD per MakeMKV auf die Festplatte überspielt.
Diese Filme werden dann per Netzwerkfreigabe am PC mit dem Fire TV per Kodi abgespielt.
Denn ich hasse es einfach meine Filme im Zimmer zu haben und immer die CD wechseln zu müssen, diese verstaue ich lieber im Keller und dort bleiben sie auch. Hauptsache das Ausgangsmedium ist original.
Und mit Kodi lässt sich ja eine solche Bibliothek ganz gut umsetzen.

So weit so gut, allerdings ist es mir ein Dorn im Auge, dass dafür mein PC an bleiben muss und deshalb würde ich gerne eine Möglichkeit finden meine externe Festplatte ins Netzwerk ein zu binden. 
Dafür muss natürlich ein 8 Port Switch gekauft werden, weil kein Port mehr frei ist, für diesen habe ich aber ein eigenes Budget ;P. Ist ja auch nicht unbedingt teuer.
Natürlich habe ich schon an einen Rasberry PI gedacht, allerdings würde der ja schon so viel Funktionen bieten, dass ich eigentlich direkt meinen Fire TV in die Tonne schmeißen könnte und den mag ich eigl nicht ersetzen weil ich die Bedienung davon ganz gut finde.
Die Festplatte direkt am FireTV anschließen will ich auch nicht, da mein PC weiterhin drauf zugreifen soll, genauso wie mein Notebook.

Alternative wäre ein NAS mit mind. 3TB Speicher für Maximal 200€-250€, dann könnte ich meine 3TB Festplatte ja weiter am PC lassen und für anderes verwenden.
Problem ist, dass dieses NAS so leise wie möglich sein sollte, vor allem wenn es nicht weiter benötigt wird. Da dies alles leider in dem Zimmer stehen muss wo ich schlafe, meine Eltern (ja, wohne noch bei denen^^) würden es nämlich nicht so gern mögen wenn ich so etwas im Wohnzimmer aufbaue.

Habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge wie ich sowas am besten umsetze?
Interessieren würde mich zwar so ein Synology NAS, aber die sind einfach zu teuer.


Grüße

Munin


----------



## Filmrissverleih (21. April 2016)

Wenn du einen Router mit USb hast kannste die Platte doch da anschliessen und über den Router freigeben. Dann können alle Geräte im Netzwerk darauf zugreifen.

Ich habe z.B. meine Musik-Platte am Router dran, so kann ich über Musikanlage, TV, Laptop und Handys mp3s abspielen.


----------



## Munin666 (21. April 2016)

Filmrissverleih schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Router mit USb hast kannste die Platte doch da anschliessen und über den Router freigeben. Dann können alle Geräte im Netzwerk darauf zugreifen.
> 
> Ich habe z.B. meine Musik-Platte am Router dran, so kann ich über Musikanlage, TV, Laptop und Handys mp3s abspielen.



Wir haben eine Horizon Box, diese steht unten bei meinen Eltern im Wohnzimmer und meine Eltern sind da irgendwie dagegen das ich da was anschließe.
Außerdem geht diese dann über W-Lan an meinen W-Lan Adapter wo mein Zimmer dann mit verbunden ist. 
Mein Zimmer ist mehr oder weniger ein eigenes Netzwerk, Vom Router einen W-Lan zu Lan Adapter dann einen 4 Port Gigabit Switch und alle Geräte per Lan verbunden.
Klappt so weit ganz gut, aber sobald ich wieder auf das W-Lan wechseln muss, wird die Übertragungsrate zu langsam für Filme. ;P
Zumindest wenn diese zu groß sind...bzw eine zu gute Qualität aufweisen.


----------



## Kotor (21. April 2016)

Hi,

billigst (aber du musst es irgendwo unterbringen):
Fantec CL-35B1, USB 3.0/Gb LAN (2021) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
D-Link DGS-1005D Green Ethernet, 5-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

kotor


----------



## Munin666 (21. April 2016)

Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> billigst (aber du musst es irgendwo unterbringen):
> Fantec CL-35B1, USB 3.0/Gb LAN (2021) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> ...



Dieses...ich nenns mal Festplattengehäuse mit Lan Port ist tatsächlich eine Option ^^ natürlich ohne Datensicherheit, aber die hab ich ja aktuell bei meiner externen ja auch nicht.
Nur was willst du mit dem D-Link Switch sagen? 
Hatte nicht umsonst einen 8 Port Switch in Aussicht, da ich noch weitere Geräte ins Netzwerk bringen würde und da auch 5 Ports nicht reichen, sondern eher 6. Außerdem will ich Luft nach oben haben.
Dennoch danke für den Vorschlag und ich denke es sollte kein Problem sein das Gehäuse da iwo unter zu bringen, da ich ja auch so oder so schon mit einer NAS Möglichkeit gerechnet habe. Nur wie laut wäre das ungefähr, oder ist es lautlos?


----------



## Kotor (21. April 2016)

Switch sei dir überlassen .... hab den selbst für EIN unwesentliches Gerät und er tut was er soll. 

Ich selbst hab ein DLINK NAS (180€) mit 2 WD Platten (200€) und ein 4bay USB3.0  Gehäuse (mit älteren Platten) am NAS . 

Edit: 
Auch ein Fanatec Gehäuse mit GB Lan tut was es soll (Webinterface, Netzwerk-Zugriff) . 
Das Beste ist es nicht. 

Lautstärke ist bei niedrigen Preis meist nicht ok ! 

kotor


----------



## Filmrissverleih (21. April 2016)

Nächste möglichkeit: Einen Wlan Router bei dir im Zimmer im Media-Bridge Modus, dort kannst du dann deine LAN geräte anschliessen und deine HDD per USB freigeben.

So sparst du auch deinen Wlan Adapter. Reichen die Ports am Router nicht, kannst du die mit deinem vorhandenen Switch erweitern.


----------



## Munin666 (22. April 2016)

Kotor schrieb:


> Switch sei dir überlassen .... hab den selbst für EIN unwesentliches Gerät und er tut was er soll.
> 
> Ich selbst hab ein DLINK NAS (180€) mit 2 WD Platten (200€) und ein 4bay USB3.0  Gehäuse (mit älteren Platten) am NAS .
> 
> ...



Bei Amazon sind allerdings einige negative Bewertungen...  
Und nicht mal was die Lautstärke betrifft, sondern die Zuverlässigkeit....

Wäre da ein Raspberry PI nicht besser? Auch wenn ich den eigl nicht nutzen mag. Mich stört bei einem PI ja außerdem die USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit, wodurch es ja recht lange dauert Daten darauf zu kopieren.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (22. April 2016)

Auf den pi wird ja eg nichts draufkopiert. Der hat eine kleine sd karte für kodi. Mehr nicht. Das abspielen läuft übers netzwerk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Munin666 (24. April 2016)

Filmrissverleih schrieb:


> Auf den pi wird ja eg nichts draufkopiert. Der hat eine kleine sd karte für kodi. Mehr nicht. Das abspielen läuft übers netzwerk
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Ja, aber die Daten werden auf die USB 3.0 Festplatte kopiert, welche an einem 2.0 Anschluss hängt und entsprechend nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen könnte. Ich werde mir noch was überlegen....vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch irgendwie meinen  Zweitrechner dazu zu bewegen... Verbraucht zwar mehr Strom, aber mit Wake Up on Lan wäre dieser eine Option ohne weitere Geräte an zu schaffen.
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Edit:
Leider funktioniert bei meinem Zweitrechner Wake up on Lan nicht....
Daher habe ich mich entschieden nun mehr Geld aus zu geben und es wird nun eine WD My Cloud:
Western Digital 4TB My Cloud Personlicher Cloud: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

So habe ich auch direkt mehr Speicher und keine Beschränkung mehr durch USB 2.0, außerdem kann ich die Platte die ich aktuell habe für anderes Nutzen.
Ich weis zwar nicht ob ich unbedingt 4TB Speicher brauche, aber besser mehr haben und weniger brauchen, als umgekehrt.


----------

